# Backup software serial number



## rdavila3 (May 26, 2009)

I have an acomdata external 500GB drive model number HD500UFAPE5-72 and I am trying to use the Retrospect software, that was included with the drive, to run on a Intel base IMAC G5, of course I need to upgrade the retrospect software. How do I find the retrospect remote serial number so I can upgrade the retrospect client to run on the Intel base IMAC G5?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What do you have, a G5 or Intel iMac? They are two completely different computers. Also, if it is asking for serial numbers, there should be a card with it on it, or a sticker on the sleeve that the CD was in.


----------



## rdavila3 (May 26, 2009)

It is an Intel based iMAC and the drive did not come with a CD. The software is preinstalled on the external hard drive. The only paperwork in the box was the installation manual and the product registration card for the hard drive itself.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like you will need to contact Retrospect. If there was no serial number included in the box, there is no other way to get it. I have had to do this several times with software myself. It is a pain.


----------

